# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  VB - Ndihmë për një program për menaxhimin e një hoteli

## GinoTheGodFather

Pershendetie. Kam gati nje vit qe merrem me nje program timin. Behet fjale per nje program modest per menaxhimin e nje hoteli. Nr. i dhomave eshte i limituar, max 50 dhoma. Ka dy tipe rezervimesh, me dite dhe me ore. Mendoj se deri diku kam nxjerre dicka te lezetshme dhe praktike. Natyrisht nuk behet fjale per ndonje gje te papare, por duke marre parasysh pervojen time jo shume te madhe lidhur me VB, nuk eshte keq. Kam arritur deri aty sa i kam perfunduar rezervimet, dmth nje punonjes i hotelit, mund te identifikohet, mund te beje rezervim, sipas tipit te rezervimit ndryshon ngjyra e dhomave nga jeshile ne te kuqe (afersisht si easy cafe qe kur kompjuteri eshte i lire shfaqet ne ekran ngjyre blu pastaj kur rezervohet ndryshon ngjyra ne jeshile) etj. Pas rerzervimit , te dhenat regjistrohen ne bazen e te dhenave te programit e cila eshte e tipit .mds. Me pak fjale programi eshte pothuajse i perfunduar. I vetmi problem qe kam ngecur eshte puna e reporteve, puna e shfaqjes se informacionit. Dmth shfaqie e xhiros ditore ne total, shfaqia e xhiros ditore sipas puntoreve, shfaqia e xhiros nga nje periudhe ne nje tjeter etj. Do tja dija shume per nder ndonjerit nese me ndihmon nese me jep nje Project te gatshem vetem per reportet. Me pas do ta pershtas sipas deshires me programin tim. Vete nuk mund ta realizoja dot sepse edhe nuk kam ndonje ide shume te qarte si ta projektoja si skeme plus kam veshtiresi ne perpunimin e te dhenave. Me poshte po paraqes skemen se si database funksionon.

Emri databazes: Main
Emri i Tabeles: R_DATE
Ndersa skema e tabeles ose me sakte radha e kolonave eshte:
DATA (Data kur behet rezervimi), ORA ( Ora kur behet rezervimi), RECEPSIONISTI ( Emri i puntorit qe ndodhet ne recepsion, qe ben rezervimin), TIPI_R (Tipi i rezervimit sepse sic e thashe me lart ka dy tipe rezervimesh dhe kjo kolone mund te marri vetem dy vlera: Ditor ose Orar), DHOMA (Ketu paraqitet nr. i dhomes qe rezervohet psh D1, D15, D49 etj), EMER ( Behet fjale per emrin dhe mbiemrin e klientit qe rezervon dhomen), NR_PASHAPORTE ( Ketu shenohet nr i pashaportes per klientin), NGA_DATA (Shenohet data kur nis rezervimi me dite ose ora kur behet rezervimi me ore), DERI_DATE ( Shenohet data kur mbaron rezervimi me date ose ora kur behet rezervim me ore), PAGESA ( Ketu programi shenon automatikisht vleren e pageses qe ben klienti ne saj te cmimit te hotelit dhe sasise se diteve qe do rrije)

Do tja dija shume shume shume per nder nese ndonjeri do te merrte iniciativen te me ndihmonte ne programin tim. Ketu po e mbyll. Ja kalofshi mire. Jam ne pritje te ndonjerit prej jush. Faleminderit. Gjithe te mirat. Gino.

----------


## Uke Topalli

Per keto pune perdoret me se shumti Crystal Reports, mvaresisht nga edicioni i visual studios mund te jet pjese e VS.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

posto ca screenshots te programit e jep ca detaje me shume se ca ke aritur te besh deri tani e ku ke ngelur 

Ardi

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

OK. Po vendos disa screenshots te programit tim me poshte:
Ketu behet fjale per rregullimet e opsineve te programit, si cmimi i nates, cmimi i ores, lejimi i printimit te faturave, fjalekalimi i administratorit etj. Gjithashtu nese vihet re lart eshte dhe butoni "Recepsioni" ku mund te shtosh dhe te heqesh recepsiniste.

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

Ketu behet fjale per identifikimin e puntoreve ose me sakte te recepsinisteve. Programi lidhet me database dhe pasi behet verifikimi i perdoruesit dhe fjalekalimit atehere programi automatikisht te con ne menune e rezervimeve ne te kundert shfaqet mesazh gabimi:

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

Pasi eshte bere identifikimi i recepsinistit dhe eshte shfaqur ajo pjese e programit ku behen rezervimit do te shofim qe jane shfaqur 50 dhoma. Ne baze te rregullimit te opsioneve mund te shfaqesh dhe me pak sepse nese programi ekzekutohet per here te pare ne nje kompjuter, ai e kupton automatikisht kete dhe kerkon nje rregullim per here te pare si psh. emri i hotelit ( qe ne rastin tim une ja kam vene MEDICO) por kjo eshte e ndryshueshme, gjithashtu te kerkon nr. e dhomave qe do te vesh ne perdorim etj. Ne foto jane shfaqur 50 dhoma. Gjithashtu dhomat kane dhe nje mundesi qe mund tja ndyshosh radhen dhe pozicionin sipas deshires per tju pershtatur me shume struktures se hotelit. Pas klikimit ne nje dhome te shfaqet tabela qe te kerkon se cfare lloj rezervimi deshiron te besh. Rezervim me dite apo rezervim me ore. (Rezervimin me ore e kam shtuar vete duke marre parasysh qe ka shume hotele ose motele qe perdorin praktiken e rezervimit me ore :P)

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

Tek kjo foto kam kapur dritaren qe shfaqet pas zgjedhjes se tipit te rezervimit. Ketu eshte rezervimi me dite. Programi gjeneron automatikisht daten kur ky rezervim po kryhet, oren, recepsionistin dhe dhomen. Recepsionisti ploteson emer mbiemer te klientit, nr pashaporte dhe daten nga deri kur do rrije. Me mbarimin e dates se rezervimit programi shfaq automatikisht nje tabele qe te informon se ka mbaruar afati per klientin. Kur dhoma eshte e zene me dite , nga jeshile ngjyra e saj kthehet ne te kuqe. Ndersa kur rezervimi eshte me ore, ngjyra kthehet ne te verdhe. Mbas plotesimit te formularit te rezervimit nga ana e recepsionistit, te dhenat shkojne ne databazen qe paraqita ne postimin e pare.

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

Programi i ka te perfunduar pothuajse te gjitha. Per ta mbyllur perfundimisht me ka mbetur shfaqia e informacionit rreth xhiros se krijuar nga recepsionistet, printimi i faturave (dicka qe mund ta bej, thjeshte jam duke organizuar ne nje forme sa me te mire) sidhe masat e sigurise per ta mbrojtur punen time sadopak nga abuzuesit. Te gjithe problemin e kam tek reports. Do kisha deshire qe te ishin pak te zgjeruara ne kuptimin qe te tregoje xhiron ditore per cdo turn, te tregoje xhiron e hotelit nga nje date ne nje date tjeter sipas deshires, te tregoje xhiron per cdo recepsionist nga nje date ne nje date tjeter, me pak fjale reports disi te avancuara dhe mundesisht sa me te lehta dhe me te qarta per pordoruesin. Do tja u dija shume per faleminderit. Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

Atehere...Asnje pergjigjie ose sygjerim?

----------


## Agron_ca

Dëgjoje Ukën. Crystal Reports. Duhet ta kesh me Visual Studion që e ke ti.

Gjithashtu vërejta se nuk përdorë titujt në dialogje dhe se paske përdorur alfabetin e një gjuhe tjetër.

//Agroni

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

> Dëgjoje Ukën. Crystal Reports. Duhet ta kesh me Visual Studion që e ke ti.
> 
> Gjithashtu vërejta se nuk përdorë titujt në dialogje dhe se paske përdorur alfabetin e një gjuhe tjetër.
> 
> //Agroni


Ka nje problem. Nuk e kam Crystal Reports. Une kam instaluar Visual Studio 6.0 dhe mbas nje kontrolli te imet qe bera nuk ndesha asgjekundi me kete "Crystal Report". Ndoshta mund te jete dhe ajo qe une nuk di ta nxjerr ku eshte. Megjithate provova ta shkarkoja dhe e gjeta diku tek 700 e ca MB dhe mendova se nuk eshte ajo cfare po kekoja une dhe e lashe. E para kjo. E dyta: Ta zeme se e gjeta , a ka veshtiresi ne te perdorur kjo ? Une nuk e kam perdorur ndonjehere dhe se kam idene fare.

----------


## Uke Topalli

Crystal Reports eshte ne CD-te e VB ose te VS por nuk instalohet automatikisht. Ke ketu faqen e microsoftit me udhezime per instalim. Perdorimi eshte mjaft i thjeshte, telashe mund te kesh kur tenton ti percjellesh parametrat per kufizimin e shenimeve apo filtrim. Kur te arrish te ky problem fillo me pyet dhe do te ndihmojme

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/193336

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

Une e pashe por nuk e kisha Crystal Reports. Visual Studio e kam vetem nje CD ose me sakte .iso sepse e kam shkarkuar nga interneti. Dmth kam vetem programin e Visual Basic, Visual C++, Visual Fox PRO sidhe disa Tools, por MSDN dhe kete Crystal Report nuk e kam.
Po tani si i behet? Duhet medoemos te shkarkoj Crystal Report rreth 700 MB? Nuk ka ndonje menyre tjeter per te treguar informacionin e periudhes apo vetem Crystal Report?  :i ngrysur:

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

Une ne kompjuter kam njekohesisht pervec VB6.0, kam dhe Visual Studio 2005 dhe tani vura re qe ai e ka Crystal Report. A mund ta perdor une ate per aplikacionin tim ne VB6.0?

----------


## Uke Topalli

Nuk besoj se mundesh me e perdor mjetin per VS.NET ne VB6.0. Cfar edicioni e ke VB6.0? VB6 profesional, VB6 enterprise, VS Profesional ... ? Ndoshta mund te dergoj CD-ne me poste?

Pasi e ke VS.NET pse nuk e ke konvertu programin ne .NET?

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

> Nuk besoj se mundesh me e perdor mjetin per VS.NET ne VB6.0. Cfar edicioni e ke VB6.0? VB6 profesional, VB6 enterprise, VS Profesional ... ? Ndoshta mund te dergoj CD-ne me poste?
> 
> Pasi e ke VS.NET pse nuk e ke konvertu programin ne .NET?


Sa per versionin e VB6.0 kam pershtypjen qe e kam profesional por megjithate nuk jam shume i sigurte, do ta vertetoj kur te shkoj ne shtepi dhe do te postoj ketu.

Sa per konvertimin ne VS.NET e kam provuar nje here por aty poshte ku jane errors dhe warnings me shfaqi 4 errors dhe programi nuk ekzekutoheshe por do ta provoj dhe nje here me qetesine me te madhe per nje konvertim dhe do kontaktoj ketu.

P.S. Shume faleminderit per interesimin tend

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

Sapo e pashe dhe kam VB.60 Enterprise Edition.

Sa per konvertimin e bera dhe me shfaq probleme per "RecordSet" dhe "RecordSource". Per te dyja keto me shfaq mesazhin  'RecordSource' is not a member of 'System.Windows.Forms.Label" (e njejta gje dhe per RecordSet)

----------


## Uke Topalli

Nese te vetmin problem e ke me recordset kjo eshte lehte te korrigjohet. Vertetohu se nuk ke gabime tjera neqoftese deshiron me e krye konvertimin.

Ne CD qe e ke per VB6.0 shiko permbajtjen dhe gjeje kete "folder": Common, brenda saj duhet te kesh "Tools", brenda saj "VB" dhe brenda saj "CrysRept". Kur ta hepesh kete folder kliko dy here ne "Crystl32.exe".

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

Poshte tek errors me shfaqen gjithesej 32 gabime ku te gjithe jane ose  me recordset ose me record source dhe te gjitha shfaqin mesazhin "...is not a member of 'System.Windows.Forms.Label" Ndersa tek warnings jane 22 te tjera por ato kane te bejne me modulet. Ne vb6.0 ne fund te functionit thuhet End Function. Ketu ne .NET e dashka vetem me END ose me END MODULE, spo e kuptoj mire por them qe eshte dicka qe rregullohet. Me e rendesishme eshte ajo me RecordSet dhe RecordSource. Ne program une perdo data control dhe e kam vene emrin dbCon. Ndersa ne kod kur shkruaj:

dbCon.DatabaseName = My.Application.Info.DirectoryPath & "\Data\Users.mdb"
dbCon.RecordSource = "select * from USERS"

RecordSource ma nxjerr si "is not a member of 'System.Windows.Forms.Label"
E njejta gje dhe per RecordSet



Per sa i perket VB6.0, pas nje kerkimi qe bera ne internet rreth Crystal Reports, e kisha pare brenda CD-n dhe me pare per common/tools/vb/crystal por nuk gjendet. Ne CDn time arrin deri tek common/tools dhe nuk ka me folder vb.

----------


## Uke Topalli

Nje nga ndryshimet me te medha ne VB.NET ne krahasim me VB 6 eshte ne prezentimin dhe manipulimin me baze te shenimeve. Recordset me nuk perdoret, dhe eshte zevendesuar me dataset/tableadapter. Dataset mund te jet shum me kompleks se recordset dhe mund te permbaj me shum tabela se bashku me relacionet e tyre. Dataset mund te jet i "i caktuar" (strongly typed) ose jo, dhe ka nje mjet ne kuader te VS IDE per dizajnim i cili quhet "dataset dizajner". Dataset-i sic thash permban nje ose me shum "Tableadapter" i cili ka nje ose me shume metoda per leximin, futjen, ose fshrjen e shenimeve. Dataset eshte me te vertet i ckyqur nga baza e shenimeve (disconnected) dhe eshte lehte te behet ruajtja ne disk lokal ne forme te xml skedarit. Vet struktura e dataset ruhet ne form te skedarit te tipit xsd. Ne dispozicion i ke dy menyra per te krijuar/manipular dataset me ane te UI dizajnerit dhe wizard, ose drejtepersedrejti ne kod.

Trego nese ke nevoj per ndihme ne forme te programit te vogel per ilustrimin e datasetit

----------

